

Codeschool: Try jQuery - sahat
http://try.jquery.com/

======
klepra
Nice, always nice to see new (and free) codeschool courses. I wish Codeschool
would do Android course since I found them a bit more entertaining then
teamTreehouse.

------
robbschiller
Looks great! Congrats to the CodeSchool team. Hopefully this will be a great
resource for years to come!

